# coconut oil-refined or unrefined?



## luckyseven (Apr 26, 2008)

hey i'm doing a soap making project for school and need to know the different effects in soap using refined and unrefined coconut oil. i'm a "research scientist" in the project and my group needs to make the recipe. we're almost positive we want to use either a coconut oil/palm oil combination or a coconut oil/lard combination. so any help would be great! thanks


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 27, 2008)

I've used both Virgin Coconut Oil (which is very expensive), and Refined Coconut Oil in soap. Both gave me the exact same results. Needless to say, I now use only refined for my soap. It's much less expensive. I would save the Virgin Coconut Oil for leave-on products such as lotions, etc.., instead of a wash-off product such as soap. HTH!   



IrishLass


----------

